# Airlift Autopilot V2 controller won't turn on.



## T dub C (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey all, :wave:

I have a newly installed Airlift Autopilot V2 system on my 07 Subaru WRX. I completed the wiring and management install a few weeks ago, and have yet to start on the suspension and running air lines. When I finished the management install, I went to start the car to ensure that the compressors would fill the tank and that there were no major leaks. When starting the vehicle, the controller did not light-up or turn on, even with pressing buttons and ensuring a solid connection.

I have been in contact with both BagRiders and Airlift on this issue and I even had them swap out my first controller for a shiny new one. Even with the new controller I still am unable to get the thing to come alive. I have checked then entire system with multi meter and I do indeed have 12V throughout the system. I have tested the connection point where the controller connects to the harness and I have 12V there. I even chipped a bit of the coating from the hot wire to test after the connector, and again, 12V are flowing. Finally, I was able to use a piece of hot wire to "jump start" the compressors by way of the power distribution block.

So at this point I am at a loss, and even BagRiders is having trouble figuring out what the issue may be. So I come to you folks in hopes that someone may have had a similar issue that has been rectified. Any input is greatly appreciated!

Trevor


----------



## blknytro (Mar 18, 2013)

T dub C said:


> Hey all, :wave:
> 
> I have a newly installed Airlift Autopilot V2 system on my 07 Subaru WRX. I completed the wiring and management install a few weeks ago, and have yet to start on the suspension and running air lines. When I finished the management install, I went to start the car to ensure that the compressors would fill the tank and that there were no major leaks. When starting the vehicle, the controller did not light-up or turn on, even with pressing buttons and ensuring a solid connection.
> 
> ...


Do you have a proper ignition source?


----------



## T dub C (Feb 11, 2005)

blknytro said:


> Do you have a proper ignition source?


I am using the cigarette lighter, which is always lit and receiving power. I ran this by both Airlift and BagRiders and they confirmed that it should be a sufficient place. Although, that is still one of my concerns.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

You have 12V power to the device in both the switched and non-switched power terminals i am taking it.
Did you check that you have 0V where there should be 0V? You need power both to and from the device, make sure it is grounded properly and that you have minimal resistance between the ground of the unit and the battery negative terminal itself.


----------



## T dub C (Feb 11, 2005)

MechEngg said:


> You have 12V power to the device in both the switched and non-switched power terminals i am taking it.
> Did you check that you have 0V where there should be 0V? You need power both to and from the device, make sure it is grounded properly and that you have minimal resistance between the ground of the unit and the battery negative terminal itself.


Yes, I do have power in each terminal. I have checked the power along every possible spot throughout the whole system. 

I am not sure what you mean by having power to and from the device... I tested the power before, at, and after where the controller harness meets the main wiring harness and it reads 12V, so it seems there is power getting to the controller.

I will recheck my ground wire on my lunch break to ensure it is properly grounded. As of right now, I am thinking that the ground may be the issue, we'll see.


----------



## T dub C (Feb 11, 2005)

Problem solved. I was missing a ground. Thanks for the input everyone!


----------

